# cu -l /dev/cuaU0 -s 115200



## balanga (Oct 27, 2017)

Not sure where to ask this but I want to compare a serial connection to a device using FreeBSD and Arch Linux and would like to perform the Arch Linux equivalent of `cu -l /dev/cuaU0 -s 115200` but can't figure out how. Any suggestions? Arch Linux does not seem to have a `cu`command.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2017)

Try using comms/minicom. It's usually also available on Linux.

If you've ever used the old MS-DOS Telix application it should look very familiar.


----------



## balanga (Oct 28, 2017)

It's about 30 years ago since I used Telix and memories fade, but thanks for pointing out comms/minicom since I can use the same program on both FreeBSD and Arch Linux. I'm surprised there is no `cu` on Arch Linux though...


----------



## aragats (Oct 28, 2017)

sysutils/screen works fine in both FreeBSD and Linux:
	
	



```
screen /dev/xyz 115200
```
.


----------

